# millers microplex



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Ditch the PPS system as it is the most complicated in the history of aquatic plant gardening, 116 grams is a lot and sounds crazy to me. I tried PPS and had problems with the ratios but do like some of the observations at the site.

EI is much easier, no scale, no calculator, etc. Miller microplex is a Fe suppliment correct, so it would be used in very small amounts if you had a an Fe deficientcy after using Plantex + CSM.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Or is Miller's microplex an earlier version of Plantex + CSM, as a multi micro nutrient fert?


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

150EH said:


> Or is Miller's microplex an earlier version of Plantex + CSM, as a multi micro nutrient fert?


Millers is a completely different trace mix than Plantex. It is a european mix, much more common on the other side of the pond.

It is a MICRO element trace mix. NOt just iron.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

I would have to disagree with that as using PPS-Pro was the best thing that ever happened to me. For a 1L bottle you use 80 grams of trace. Not sure what calculator your using but for a 450ml bottle you would need 36g of millers for that bottle.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I just found it here http://agr.wa.gov/pestfert/fertilizers/fertdb/prodinfo.aspx?pname=1569 it is trace elements and just heavy on the Fe. It looks like something you might use if you are using all RO/DI water.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

150EH said:


> Ditch the PPS system as it is the most complicated in the history of aquatic plant gardening, 116 grams is a lot and sounds crazy to me. I tried PPS and had problems with the ratios but do like some of the observations at the site.
> 
> EI is much easier, no scale, no calculator, etc. Miller microplex is a Fe suppliment correct, so it would be used in very small amounts if you had a an Fe deficientcy after using Plantex + CSM.


After reading it through I found it no more difficult than EI.


----------



## toddziegler (Aug 16, 2011)

thanks the clc. gave me an origonal dose of 36gr but then when i put iy inj again it gave 116 figure


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

It has all different kinds of micro ferts but has more iron than Plantex+CSM. Use this calculator 
http://sites.google.com/site/aquaticplantfertilizer/home/pps-pro


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

150EH said:


> I just found it here http://agr.wa.gov/pestfert/fertilizers/fertdb/prodinfo.aspx?pname=1569 it is trace elements and just heavy on the Fe. It looks like something you might use if you are using all RO/DI water.



Miller's microplex is used in tissue culturing as well as hydroponics it is *objectively *better than CSM +B as it has more of just about everything including *manganese.*


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Jeffww said:


> Miller's microplex is used in tissue culturing as well as hydroponics it is *objectively *better than CSM +B as it has more of just about everything including *manganese.*


I haven't had personal experience but from what I've heard from friends and other people on forums, Millers is somewhat better than CSM+B


----------



## KH2PO4 (Jul 18, 2009)

No one noticing copper?
Microplex has 15 times more Cu than CSM+B.

And where do you read it has more Fe than CSM+B?
CSM+B has Fe around 6.53%. 

Microplex? 
4%

I just can't see how it could be better than CSM+B,
apart from using DTPA.

Or you're getting bad result because there is now less boron 
in CSM+B than before?
http://www.barrreport.com/showthread.php/8848-Question-on-the-composition-of-Plantex-CSM-B


FYI: Microplex is from completely another company from CSM.
Not an older version.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Ive never had any scientific calculations that have read that millers has more iron. But this is what I hear from people. And are you saying that Copper is bad for plants? Unless your using it on a shrimp tank that I can understand.


----------



## KH2PO4 (Jul 18, 2009)

It's very easy to see, without any scientific calculation.
CSM+B is 6.53% iron by weight.
Microplex is just 4%.

If you want to see list of all the nutrients in the two.
http://www.thekrib.com/Plants/Fertilizer/pmdd-tim.html

Copper toxicity to plants is well known. Use google.
For example: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/g...iscussion/102756-copper-plants-does-kill.html


----------



## KH2PO4 (Jul 18, 2009)

CSM+B:

Fe 6.53%
Mn 1.87%
Mg 1.40%
Zn 0.37%
Cu 0.09%
Mo 0.05%
B 1.18%

Microplex:

Fe 4.0%
Mn 4.0%
Mg 5.4%
Zn 1.5% 
Cu 1.5% 
Mo 0.1%	
B 0.5%
Co 0.05%


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

Manganese is the seller of microplex for me. It's actually just about as important as many other metals. It's the george harrison of the macro-micro elements. Iron by far overshadows it.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Well I've used microplex with great success. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

The plantex looks better to me, most of the little bit are found in your tap anyway. IMO I really don't think the difference is a big issue.


----------



## sketch804 (Mar 2, 2011)

resurrecting an old thread (well kinda)...So, is it not advisable to use Microplex in a tank that has a few shrimp like amano's because of the higher copper content? I see 1.5% vs 0.09% of Cu is a good amount of difference! 
Just a quick question as I am trying to figure out which micro fert to get..Microplex or CSM+B..is there any real clear advantage/disadvantage using one vs the other?? thanks!


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

sketch804 said:


> resurrecting an old thread (well kinda)...So, is it not advisable to use Microplex in a tank that has a few shrimp like amano's because of the higher copper content? I see 1.5% vs 0.09% of Cu is a good amount of difference!
> Just a quick question as I am trying to figure out which micro fert to get..Microplex or CSM+B..is there any real clear advantage/disadvantage using one vs the other?? thanks!


It is fine. Copper toxicity in shrimp is way higher than people think it is. 

The warnings about copper and inverts relates to copper based medications, not the ferts we use. 

Don't worry about the copper at all. Seriously.


----------



## sketch804 (Mar 2, 2011)

nice, thanks for the quick answer! I appreciate it! cool sounds good to me, no worries then..now is there any one that is better to use or is it all in your own personal opinion type of deal and they both work the same? Has anyone REALLY ever seen a real difference in the two when used for some time? Seems like micoplex is better to use just based on the % of nutrients in it..but that's all from someone who uses flourish comprehensive for my micros as of right now


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

I think if you were JUST growing plants, and using RO water, you might be concerned about which to use. Most average tap water and fish food has a pretty good assortment of micros and some macros. (Not enough for high tech tanks, but these sources do contribute something)

Think about all the sources of traces and which source contributes what. 
Tap water: varies a LOT, and can have almost nothing (very soft water, or RO) to toxic levels of minerals found in some well water. 
Fish food (digested by fish or bacteria, it ends up in the tank, available to the plants)
Other: deliberately adding other fertilizer with micros such as tablets in the substrate, or the fertilizer that is already in the substrate (some are quite rich in fertilizers when they are new)

If you know any of your sources are already rich or deficient in something, then get the product that levels out the supply. (Remember that plants use different quantities of each mineral, so 'level' does not mean they are all equal. I mean to make the overall supply of all the micros in a reasonably close balance to what the plants use)


----------

